# Hymer s700 wiper arms



## jakefouro (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi again - need some advice about sourcing two wiper arms for this 1988 merc. based camper. The drivers (LHD) is loose and not gripping the spindle as the splines are worn. Tried epoxy glue etc but not sucessful. I've been to the main merc. dealers and they cannot supply a replacement set. They are Bosch originally so should be available. Has anyone had similar problems with their wipers?

Ger


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Pete Hambiltons the man - www.hymerdirect.com

David


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi,

is it the splines on the spindle or on the arm?
you could try cutting new splines by hand with a hack saw blade ground to an edge. it would be a tedious job but would work.

simon


----------



## jakefouro (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Simon - its the splines on the wiper arms - drivers side in particular that are worn. the opening is a little small for a hacksaw but if I cannot get replacements then I will have to attempt a futher salvage operation!.


----------



## jakefouro (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks David,

I have emailed Pete so hopefully he will come up trumps!

Ger


----------

